# Photos of my 2009 Oceola



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats! Great report!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Dear turkey hunter,

Have you bagged your Osceola yet? If not, what are you waiting for? Here is why you should plan a trip to Florida this spring:


Earliest spring turkey season in the continental United States – You can hunt south Florida beginning March 3 and be back home well before your state’s season comes in.
Only place to bag the Osceola subspecies – To complete your Grand Slam, you need to hunt the Sunshine State.
One of the nation’s largest wildlife management area systems – Nearly 6 million acres of public hunting land, half of which offers walk-in turkey hunting opportunities.
Makes for a wonderful family vacation when you combine it with enjoying warm weather at the world’s most beautiful beaches, incredible fishing along 2 coasts – and even a trip to Disney! 










Here’s some handy links and information to help plan your hunt:


*South of State Road 70:*
Youth Hunt Weekend 
Feb. 24-25, 2018
Spring Season 
March 3 - April 8, 2018


*North of State Road 70:*
Youth Hunt Weekend 
March 10-11, 2018
Spring Season 
March 17 - April 22, 2018


Click the “2018 Florida Spring Turkey Guide” for regulations and to pick your spot

Purchase your out-of-state Florida hunting license, turkey permit and management area permit









_Thanks to the efforts of NWTF members working together with state wildlife agencies, the wild turkey continues to flourish in this country and remains one of our biggest conservation success stories._

MyFWC.com

National Wild Turkey Federation
770 Augusta Rd., Edgefield, SC 29824

Share | Update Profile | Unsubscribe


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

[

Have you bagged your Osceola yet? If not, what are you waiting for? Here is why you should plan a trip to Florida this spring:


I'm back in FLA now, but did not bring my turkey hunting gear. The land owner where I hunted passed & his kids are not allowing hunting. Can't find any affordable hunting here. Most places seem to want over $1,200. I'ld consider up to $300.
There are some public lands that have drawings for a limited number of permits, but when I called in Dec all were taken in the 1st round in Nov. There are some public lands with no limits on the hunter numbers, but after hunting public lands like that in OK I would never do that again. Too many hunters to be able to find unspooked birds to call in.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I’ve been working on a place to hunt for a few years now. I’m hoping to get a shot at an Osceola before the good Lord takes me home.


----------



## mmmmtttt23 (Jan 10, 2011)

My son for his graduation gift next year wants to hunt for a Osceola. Because it’s his gift I am not looking for a diy hunt, I am going with a outfitter to increase the odds. So if anyone has any recommendations of a outfitter it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mmmmtttt23 said:


> My son for his graduation gift next year wants to hunt for a Osceola. Because it’s his gift I am not looking for a diy hunt, I am going with a outfitter to increase the odds. So if anyone has any recommendations of a outfitter it would be greatly appreciated.


I have one great folks and straight up great hunters Pm if interested, I believe there's countless acres Osceola ground


----------

